# follistatin diet



## wraggejxk (Mar 28, 2012)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]i'm curius to try folli and phil is the man ,but every person who try myiost blockers speak about feeling,strenght and weight they get but if i try folli 344 how many cal should i eat and prot,carbs,fat,thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would just stick to whatever bulking diet works for you .. High protein, moderate to high carbs and moderate fat. 

Something like 400g protein, 300-400g carbs, 100g good fats


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 29, 2012)

When im bulking i get in around 500-600 carbs 300-360 protein fat i dont really count.

myo blockers are the best done the last 2 weeks of a cycle when myostatin is at its peak.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 29, 2012)

The amount of blocker needed to get any true results is ridiculous. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thresh said:


> The amount of blocker needed to get any true results is ridiculous.
> 
> 5"10
> 195lbs
> ...




100mcg's everday for 10 days will yeild excellent results with a good product.


----------

